# FS : WEBER DUAL DCOE COUNTERFLOW SETUP. $600 obo



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

Dual dcoe weber 40 mm sidedraft counterflow carbs with fresh rebuild and black powder coated intake manifold. $600 obo


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: FS : WEBER DUAL DCOE COUNTERFLOW SETUP. $600 obo (thumpergtivw)*

bump


----------



## sump scraper (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: FS : WEBER DUAL DCOE COUNTERFLOW SETUP. $600 obo (thumpergtivw)*

pics


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: FS : WEBER DUAL DCOE COUNTERFLOW SETUP. $600 obo (sump scraper)*


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: FS : WEBER DUAL DCOE COUNTERFLOW SETUP. $600 obo (thumpergtivw)*


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: FS : WEBER DUAL DCOE COUNTERFLOW SETUP. $600 obo (thumpergtivw)*


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: FS : WEBER DUAL DCOE COUNTERFLOW SETUP. $600 obo (thumpergtivw)*

linkage and NOS nozzles included?


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: FS : WEBER DUAL DCOE COUNTERFLOW SETUP. $600 obo (antichristonwheels)*

No, they are not included. The linkage all 4 NOS foggers and the 8 caps cost me around $450. I will sell you that stuff for $200. $850 shipped. And i will throw in the aluminum heat shields that go under the carbs.


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: FS : WEBER DUAL DCOE COUNTERFLOW SETUP. $600 obo (thumpergtivw)*

$950 shipped and i will include the 4 stainless steel fuel and 4 stainless steel NOS lines and all fittings. $1050 shipped and i will include the 2 NOS fuel and NOS blocks that those lines go into. Then all you have to do is run the fuel and NOS lines into the back of the blocks.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: FS : WEBER DUAL DCOE COUNTERFLOW SETUP. $600 obo (thumpergtivw)*

How much for just the NO2 setup, complete?


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: FS : WEBER DUAL DCOE COUNTERFLOW SETUP. $600 obo (secondgen)*


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: FS : WEBER DUAL DCOE COUNTERFLOW SETUP. $600 obo (thumpergtivw)*

I will sell you the intake manifold, 4 NOS foggers, 8 SS lines, and 2 distribution blocks for $400 shipped.


_Modified by thumpergtivw at 9:37 AM 10-21-2009_


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: FS : WEBER DUAL DCOE COUNTERFLOW SETUP. $600 obo (thumpergtivw)*

What did you have your setup jetted for? How much without the manifold?


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: FS : WEBER DUAL DCOE COUNTERFLOW SETUP. $600 obo (secondgen)*

It was jetted for a 75 shot. $500 shipped for just carbs


----------



## BimmerTim (May 4, 2009)

Would you take $450 shipped for just the carbs and horns?


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: (BimmerTim)*

$500 shipped and i will throw in the 2 brand new fuel barbs/fittings and the hoses and clamps.


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: (thumpergtivw)*

$550 shipped and i will throw in air filters that fit on the horns, and a pair of weber heat shields that bolt to the bottom of the carbs. Send replies to my email i will get them alot faster. [email protected]


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: (thumpergtivw)*

bump


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (thumpergtivw)*

call me curious, but is this the exact same thing you are selling here?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4607757
if so, why the 2nd thread and why bump both when they are in the same forum?


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: (wantacad)*

When i posted the first thread it didn't show up. so i posted it again, hence the 2 threads.


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: (thumpergtivw)*


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: FS : WEBER DUAL DCOE COUNTERFLOW SETUP. $600 obo (thumpergtivw)*

make me an offer


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: FS : WEBER DUAL DCOE COUNTERFLOW SETUP. $600 obo (thumpergtivw)*

Who IMed me about just the manifold ? send replies to my email [email protected]


----------



## pb125 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: FS : WEBER DUAL DCOE COUNTERFLOW SETUP. $600 obo (thumpergtivw)*

still have the carbs>?


----------



## thumpergtivw (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: FS : WEBER DUAL DCOE COUNTERFLOW SETUP. $600 obo (pb125)*

sold


----------

